
UK government puts IR35 tax reforms on hold for a year - T-zex
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/17/uk_ir35_tax_reform_postponed/
======
bb123
I'm surprised that the government announced 3 month mortgage holidays, but not
the same for renters. That seems like a pretty glaring omission.

